# Probably The Best Advert Ever Made.....



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

No argument from me there Rich. :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I concur :yes:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmmm nice - It says it was banned - I wonder why 

Paul


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Had her...........


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Had her...........


Which one :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Had her...........
> ...


The more mature one :clap::clap:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Had her...........
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And I was expecting the SMASH Martians :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > Boxbrownie said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like it :lol:


----------



## Mr Gilbo (Apr 24, 2008)

I have the whole thing as a gif somewhere, might trawl thru the HDD later and find it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Boxbrownie said:


> Had her...........


Mmmmmmmm

Could see a copyright clash arising here


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Had her...........
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Had her...........
> ...


 :lol: think brownie must have met the more mature one at the day center :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

she is the ultimate cock puppet isnt she ,i bumped into her once in covent garden she is tiny, very very cute.

not sure about the ultimate advert though always liked the dennis leary pils ones especially the one where he used his song youre an asshole -classic.

jason.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't know about Kylie trying to be "sexy" ... it feels a bit like watching your sister .... it just isn't right :lol:

She is a sweet person but sexy? IMO no.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> I don't know about Kylie trying to be "sexy" ... it feels a bit like watching your sister .... it just isn't right :lol:
> 
> She is a sweet person but sexy? IMO no.


i bet she's filth tho :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about Kylie trying to be "sexy" ... it feels a bit like watching your sister .... it just isn't right :lol:
> ...


me too :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> She is a sweet person but sexy? IMO no.


I agree...I've always thought that she is rather asexual.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > She is a sweet person but sexy? IMO no.
> ...


in a i bet she's a right goer...... sort of way


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Boxbrownie said:


> Had her...........


Yup, me too.

And her sister.

_Simultaneously._


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> Boxbrownie said:
> 
> 
> > Had her...........
> ...


 :lol:


----------

